# Power Pole hydraulics



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Power Pole has the best customer service of any business I’ve dealt with. Call them and see what you can work out as far as replacement hoses. 
Hydraulic fluid in the bow hatch but the pump is in the stern hatch? Sounds like you had water in the hull and the hydraulic fluid made it’s way to the bow hatch on the water as you hit your truck brakes or someone was on the bow of the boat and the water with oil on top drained forward.


----------



## Oirider (Mar 21, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Power Pole has the best customer service of any business I’ve dealt with. Call them and see what you can work out as far as replacement hoses.
> Hydraulic fluid in the bow hatch but the pump is in the stern hatch? Sounds like you had water in the hull and the hydraulic fluid made it’s way to the bow hatch on the water as you hit your truck brakes or someone was on the bow of the boat and the water with oil on top drained forward.


Appreciate it...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oirider said:


> Appreciate it...


Was there any water in the hull when you pulled the plug?


----------



## Oirider (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes, a bit. And I hadn't thought about that possibility, but should water be able to enter a closed hatch that contains trolling batteries.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oirider said:


> Yes, a bit. And I hadn't thought about that possibility, but should water be able to enter a closed hatch that contains trolling batteries.


Is there a drain hole in the hatch? Very likely the oil sloshed up in there.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds like Smack probably has it dialed in. But call Power-Pole Monday. They are outstanding with their support!


----------



## Oirider (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks guys' , things to ponder-I'll check in with PP and EC. Have a good rest of the weekend...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

They will probably just send you new hoses. They did for me after 5 years. They have also sent me 4 pump caps, 3 circuit boards, and a reservoir cap. I think they charged me for the res cap for some reason. Product breaks on me all the time but they get me parts right away.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Something to remember about hydraulic fluid... it will make any portion of the deck it touches greasy (slippery to the max..) and just wiping it off won't work since the moment you have any water on the deck you're back to banana peel country (another of those "ask me how I know" propositions...). Wipe it all up then lay a bit of mineral spirits down (in most stores these days it's labeled "Paint Thinner") and actually scrub every portion that's had the stuff on it... You may even have to do it twice... Allow it to dry after wiping all the mineral spirits off then do it a second time if the floor still feels greasy. Your backside will thank you... 

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dawn soap and hot water takes care of anything petroleum based. I don’t know about mineral spirits on gelcoat.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Ordinary rubbing alcohol is my first solvent and the mildest, followed by mineral spirits - the next more powerful is lacquer thinner, the last one is acetone - and none of them will leave the slightest stain - or have any effect on gelcoat at all (except to remove any wax....) - all of them will remove wax so you definitely need to re-wax... Hydraulic fluid is bad slippery stuff that is very persistent on gel coat unless you get after it... Just another "ask me how I know" moment since I've been using hydraulic based trim tabs for many, many years and when the pump or a line starts leaking (usually well before you notice that it's happening...) you end up with a mess until it's corrected...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I note that the cap to the reservoir has a filter in it that sometimes gets clogged up. During rough trips, tight high speed turns, etc. some of the fluid can come out. Take the filter out, flush it out with clean water and reinstall. That will keep any fluid from sloshing out into the hatch (or wherever the reservoir is located).


----------

